
Distracted Driver Education Program – Cellcontrol - eth0up
http://www.govtech.com/public-safety/NY-County-Court-Turns-to-Tech-to-Beat-Distracted-Driving.html
======
eth0up
1\.
[https://www.cellcontrol.com/nassaucounty](https://www.cellcontrol.com/nassaucounty)

2\. [https://www.nassaucountyny.gov/4254/Distracted-Driver-
Educat...](https://www.nassaucountyny.gov/4254/Distracted-Driver-Education-
Program) See: Plea Agreement for details

